# anyone keep bamboo shrimps?



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had a betta that are living with a bamboo shrimp peacefully. 


I do have a bamboo shrimp and she's in my 20 gallon community tank with other fish (non-betta zone) I think she's a girl... maybe just my guts. lol. She bullies other ghost shrimps. If she catches the smell of food, she would swim and dive for it. Whatever she goes in her own way, the ghost shrimps stay away from her. It's like they would say "we ain't have problems with you" Wow. XD 

I do not plan to put a bamboo shrimp with my betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bamboo shrimp are filter feeders if they are sifting through bottom they are starving 20 gallon might be too small.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bamboo shrimp are filter feeders if they are sifting through bottom they are starving 20 gallon might be too small.


Correct, they should have a perch near the filter flow and there should be some type of food put in there for her. Again sifting is not a good thing, they should usually just stay in their spot and indulge food.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That is what I said.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've tried to keep bamboo shrimp twice, wasn't successful.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bamboo shrimp are filter feeders if they are sifting through bottom they are starving 20 gallon might be too small.



No. She is doing very well. She doesn't like the ghost shrimps going in her way. 

she always stay in the same spot, which is her favorite driftwood. But sometimes will sift through just for food or to explore. I usually drop a tablet front of her and she'll get it and eat it for a while till she's full. The filter current are very strong and she gets the food (flake, wafers) all she needed. She sometimes eat zucchini and cucumbers. They were for my dwarf algae suckers.

I check my fish tank 24/7 to see if they get the food that they needed. (i'm a night "owl")


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

sifting through the sand is a sign of starvation.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> sifting through the sand is a sign of starvation.


You already said .. twice.............

My bamboo shrimp is doing just fine and don't really move very much. Every time I feed my fish, the bamboo usually comes out to eat. It's kind of routine for her.. I also drop a tablet for her to eat...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgive the somewhat off topic post. But I thought bamboo shrimp were filter feeders, in that they catch food in their "fans" and lick it or eat off the fans. I didn't think they nibbled on wafers like other shrimp.

I'm just a bit curious.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Forgive the somewhat off topic post. But I thought bamboo shrimp were filter feeders, in that they catch food in their "fans" and lick it or eat off the fans. I didn't think they nibbled on wafers like other shrimp.
> 
> I'm just a bit curious.


My bamboo shrimp would pick up the bit of wafer and would try to get it closer to her mouth. She figured it out by herself and began to pick it up and eat wafer. They would adapt to it's new home and sometimes they figure , some times they don't.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

She sounds cute and fun to watch !


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

when a bird is sick or hurt it does not show signs they will are you with me sift when starving you need to put filter feeder food in your already to small tank inveterate do not feel pain studies proved it it is just like Betta fish will eat peace lilies only when starving.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> when a bird is sick or hurt it does not show signs they will are you with me sift when starving you need to put filter feeder food in your already to small tank inveterate do not feel pain studies proved it it is just like Betta fish will eat peace lilies only when starving.


Bamboo shrimp and birds are DIFFERENT and bettas too. 

I have four bettas and they get two to three pellets sometimes two or three times a week. 

I own a parakeet and I keep him fed and supplement him with chopped boiled egg with peas. He sings and plays with his many toys that I bought for him.


I check my tank 24/7 and I make sure that the bamboo shrimp and other fish are kept fed. It's big enough to hold the most small fish...and it is planted too. 

Whatever you say is not helping.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> She sounds cute and fun to watch !



She is! She usually stay close by the snails. I bought a nerite tiger snail a week ago and it seems like the bamboo shrimp are following it as whatever it goes. But they usually feed on fuzzy and other stuff grown on the driftwood.  I enjoyed watching her the most of time.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> She sounds cute and fun to watch !


She is! She usually stay close by the snails. I bought a nerite tiger snail a week ago and it seems like the bamboo shrimp are following it as whatever it goes. But they usually feed on fuzzy and other stuff grown on the driftwood.  I enjoyed watching her the most of time.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

When I was researching bamboo shrimp a while ago, I wanted one, they said that sifting through the sand is not a good sign and is a sign that there is not enough food for the shrimp. That is what studies have shown, I will follow the studies since it is multiple people that can indeed back it up. I am sorry, but Chocolatebetta is right, the bamboo shrimp is indeed starving, sifting isn't normal behavior. 

I think the tank is fine and plenty enough room, but you really need to find a way to get the bamboo shrimp a way to get food from the filter/water column and have it sit in a perch.

Please take the proven advice and do something about it. Ignoring it won't solve anything right?

I want a bamboo shrimp so bad lol!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am just delivering facts.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am just delivering facts.


delivering the same facts repeatly and ignoring my posts. you also said something that was not related to this topic... bird illness ...?


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

kfryman said:


> When I was researching bamboo shrimp a while ago, I wanted one, they said that sifting through the sand is not a good sign and is a sign that there is not enough food for the shrimp. That is what studies have shown, I will follow the studies since it is multiple people that can indeed back it up. I am sorry, but Chocolatebetta is right, the bamboo shrimp is indeed starving, sifting isn't normal behavior.
> 
> I think the tank is fine and plenty enough room, but you really need to find a way to get the bamboo shrimp a way to get food from the filter/water column and have it sit in a perch.
> 
> ...


My bamboo shrimp has her own perch, the driftwood. She'd eat the uneaten food after every feeding.. then she'd go back to her same spot. Then i 'd drop of wafer or tablet front of her or near her spot so she can grab it. She also do "fanning" to get flakes. 

I used to own some of them, they lived about a year to two and half years. They always had plenty of food. After they died of old age, I stopped because they were expensive and also I wanted to buy different fish. 

I bought this bamboo shrimp because it was on sale and I had a discount card. I see it as an opportunity to buy this beautiful shrimp and an addition to my tank. I also missed having them. Now she's settled and already adapted in the tank. I only had her for about three weeks and half. 

I'm not ignoring the proven facts but I said I SUPPLMENT HER THE TABLETS. I ALWAY MAKES SURE my bamboo shrimp get well fed. Didn't you read my other posts? Maybe you decided to not read or ignore the whole of my posts.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Now I understand more, I misinderstood then, I thought you meant you drop in an algae tablet for something else and she goes and grabs it. Different story then lol.

Yeah they are expensive at Petco, I don't want to buy something and I don't know how to have food circulating the tank, sounds like it can get messy lol. That's what keeps me away.

I love the look of them sitting and their fans are out and they grab somethi.g and just put it in their mouth super fast.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I think all shrimp will go towards the good food when we put it in. If the bamboo shrimp is shifting though the sand when there's no algae tablets than that would be bad, but it doesn't sound like that's the case  I think bamboo shrimp are awesome, I wanted one but my water is pretty much super clear.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm tempted. My 20 gallon is so full of organisms (read: gunk). I'm sure he'd do fairly well. If your tank is densely planted there should be enough infurosia for it to eat. Not sure if it'd get much if any food in an unplanted/lightly planted tank. They are cute, but they are wild collected and not doing so well in the wild now. It'd be nice to try captive breeding.. maybe some day.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Olympia said:


> I'm tempted. My 20 gallon is so full of organisms (read: gunk). I'm sure he'd do fairly well. If your tank is densely planted there should be enough infurosia for it to eat. Not sure if it'd get much if any food in an unplanted/lightly planted tank. They are cute, but they are wild collected and not doing so well in the wild now. It'd be nice to try captive breeding.. maybe some day.




I'm in processing of adding more plants to my tank. I think it looks good but I need to decorate bit better lol. I need go buy a large driftwood and more gravel to make it look appealing & natural. My bamboo shrimp is doing just fine , she usually eat the leftovers / sometimes some algae wafers. 

I shall post some phots but as long no one 'd judge about how I care for my shrimp/the tank.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

JackisLost said:


> I think all shrimp will go towards the good food when we put it in. If the bamboo shrimp is shifting though the sand when there's no algae tablets than that would be bad, but it doesn't sound like that's the case  I think bamboo shrimp are awesome, I wanted one but my water is pretty much super clear.


Every feeding, there's alway flakes on the gravel. My bamboo shrimp goes out and picking them up faster as she could. Then I'd drop a wafer for her to eat the extra food lol. Oh of course! They are kind of another verison of crayfish but harmless lol.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Now I understand more, I misinderstood then, I thought you meant you drop in an algae tablet for something else and she goes and grabs it. Different story then lol.
> 
> Yeah they are expensive at Petco, I don't want to buy something and I don't know how to have food circulating the tank, sounds like it can get messy lol. That's what keeps me away.
> 
> I love the look of them sitting and their fans are out and they grab somethi.g and just put it in their mouth super fast.


Thank you and I keep up with maintaining my tank by vacuuming the sand/gravel. Oh and changing the water too. It's a big job for me but I enjoy watching them. 

Ahh I see , I'm sure it'd happen to other people too. I agree & its so expensive but I had a discount so... lol.


----------

